# This should be interesting.



## DarkShadow (Sep 25, 2018)

Panasonic’s first full-frame mirrorless cameras promise a lot for 2019


----------



## BrentC (Sep 25, 2018)

I can't wait for the full specs.   With their long history in mirrorless it should blow away Nikon and Canons offerings especially if they bring features from their M43 cameras over.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 25, 2018)

Hmm, I wonder if @Vieri can get a hold of one to show us.


----------



## waday (Sep 25, 2018)

First real world pictures of the camera: Real world pictures of the new Panasonic S1R and hands-on reports – L mount system camera rumors and news

New specs from the presentation: These are the new Panasonic S1R and S1 Full Frame cameras! – L mount system camera rumors and news


----------



## BrentC (Sep 25, 2018)

Definitely not a pretty camera.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 25, 2018)

I am more wondering if @Vieri would say it is a "poor man's Leica" ... like all the rangefinder type cameras from the olden days that used same Leica mounts.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 25, 2018)

I will stick with what I have (for the moment).......


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 25, 2018)

I have a lot of respect for Panasonic, they seem to really understand good ergonomics and have a history for some of the most reliability in  camera's  and there Video seems to be something they have done better then most for a long time now. I have to assume we are looking in the thousands for each body not counting glass adopters etc but with two card slots already has a edge on Nikon.I knew it was a matter of time that the small tiny body of mirrorless will grow up and be big one day.


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 25, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> I will stick with what I have (for the moment).......


You have one hell of a system there,i would be keeping it as well to. beside's the lenses available is great.


----------



## BrentC (Sep 25, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> I will stick with what I have (for the moment).......



I have no interest in moving to FF myself.  I bought into m43 for a reason and it wasn't just for mirrorless.  I am happy with the compromise.  I am more interested into hearing what the new Olympus high-end camera will be.


----------



## BrentC (Sep 25, 2018)

dxqcanada said:


> I am more wondering if @Vieri would say it is a "poor man's Leica" ... like all the rangefinder type cameras from the olden days that used same Leica mounts.



It would be great if he got one to test.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 25, 2018)

Hmm, I hear that Sigma is going to make an L-mount full frame based around their Foveon sensor.


----------



## beagle100 (Sep 26, 2018)

DarkShadow said:


> Panasonic’s first full-frame mirrorless cameras promise a lot for 2019



Panasonic, Leica, Canon, Nikon 
everyone making full frame mirrorless
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## Solarflare (Oct 16, 2018)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, I hear that Sigma is going to make an L-mount full frame based around their Foveon sensor.



Their boss said so in an interview, yes.

Photokina 2018: Sigma interview - 'There's no magic to it, we just try to be unique'


----------

